# Federal Skilled Worker Occupations List - When is the next revision expected



## highlandsarenice (Jul 4, 2010)

Does anyone know if the occupations list for the federal skilled workers program is updated annually?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

highlandsarenice said:


> Does anyone know if the occupations list for the federal skilled workers program is updated annually?


I don't believe there is a set time for revising/updating THE LIST. I've read somewhere that the next updating won't be prior to June,2011.


----------



## highlandsarenice (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Auld yin, I'm hoping there will be another revision in the summer and that IT / Software jobs come back on the list. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

there's absolutely no way of predicting when the next revision will be introduced. Last time it happened on a Saturday (during the G20 weekend), without any fore-warning whatsoever. As you probably recall, the list shrunk from almost 40 occupations to just 29. Each time it happens, they include one or two very general NOC Codes under which everyone tries to apply (as it happened with 1122 Management Consultants which essentially covered all business-related occupations, if properly characterized). 

What is more worrisome is the recent announcement by Kenney that they are re-vamping the entire point system. Apparently more emphasis will be placed on younger age and English... and less on work experience... but we won't know for certain the impact of all these changes until we see the finished product. Which probably won't be for a while.

regards,

Ralph


----------



## highlandsarenice (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Ralph, I suppose we'll just need to check in on it from time to time and be ready to apply if our jobs come back on the list.


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

i read it somewhere the next update may b in 1st week of july


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Imagine your job was on the list, then the list changes and it gets removed, and your application hasn't been processed yet. That means that, by the time it gets to be processed, you're not eligible, right? 

Nerve-wrecking stuff. 

Am in software too, btw.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Imagine your job was on the list, then the list changes and it gets removed, and your application hasn't been processed yet. That means that, by the time it gets to be processed, you're not eligible, right?
> 
> Nerve-wrecking stuff.
> 
> Am in software too, btw.


If your application has been received prior to changes being made then rules at date of being received apply.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> If your application has been received prior to changes being made then rules at date of being received apply.


Ah haaaa that's interesting. Again, thanks so much. You're a mine of info!

And 'being received' is a couple of days after you sent it through the letter box, or a few weeks? If a few weeks, there is still some chance of a change, but not that big am guessing.


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok.. Let me ask it in another way here,
If the cap for a certain profession is reached, can I still apply at the beginning of the new fiscal year or I have to wait for a new list?!! 
In other words, is the list going to change and I should wait or should I apply once the new fiscal year start??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

3zooz said:


> Ok.. Let me ask it in another way here,
> If the cap for a certain profession is reached, can I still apply at the beginning of the new fiscal year or I have to wait for a new list?!!
> In other words, is the list going to change and I should wait or should I apply once the new fiscal year start??


If the cap is reached prior to processing of your application I believe you will be advised and instructed to apply at the appropriate time for the following year.
The capping and list change are different issues. As I said previously, nobody knows at this juncture if/when there will be changes in the list


----------



## vikas 2 can (Mar 21, 2011)

Auld... i just gone thru d whole conversation & salute ur knowledge on this content...

I wanted to apply under 1122 and also cleared IELTS with 7.5 Listening, 7.5 Reading, 6.5 Writing and 6 speaking... 

Unfotunately by the time i apply for PR, 1122 reached its Cap. Now my question is...

Should I apply right now under this Code or should i wait for new list to come...

In case I apply right now and next list does not include 1122, would my application be rejected (which is a Black spot on Passport) or will this be a refund...

I know nobody can predict what changes will come... But what are ur expectations being an expert in this stream....

waiting for ur revert and help on this content.

Vikas:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------

